# Better to let them air dry?



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I don't know about the drying, but in the winter I use a humidifier, up the fat content in Asaah's meals (you could add a fish oil, just don't go too crazy with it and you may need to add vitamin E as well), and sometimes I will rub a very small amount of coconut oil or emu oil into Asaah's skin. I'm not sure how well that would work with a poodle coat - you may end up with a fluffy greaseball! But you could definitely do the humidifier and fish oil.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

My show boy gets force dried with a heated force dryer (it gets very warm), once a week and he doesn't scratch at all, and I live in the same climate as you.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't think air drying vs hv drying will make much difference. I would try a different shampoo and conditioner to help with dry skin


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oshagcj914, I don't give additional vit e, but do run a humidifier and give fish oil regularly, and believe it or not I have rubbed coconut oil into their skin, lol. Yes it a little oily but they love it and it definitely helps. It's bath day tomorrow and I thought if it would be better for them I try it, but doesn't sound it would make a difference.


----------



## Ranger (Dec 13, 2016)

oshagcj914 said:


> I don't know about the drying, but in the winter I use a humidifier, up the fat content in Asaah's meals (you could add a fish oil, just don't go too crazy with it and you may need to add vitamin E as well), and sometimes I will rub a very small amount of coconut oil or emu oil into Asaah's skin. I'm not sure how well that would work with a poodle coat - you may end up with a fluffy greaseball! But you could definitely do the humidifier and fish oil.


Asaah is very beautiful!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks Michelle, I just got a new shampoo & conditioner that I ordered called K9, and I've been using Coat Handler. What is your thoughts on those?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have to run a humidifier in the winter or my girls scratch and cough, vet told me to use it


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I've only had a humidifier for a little over a week glorybeecosta, I think it's starting to make a difference now.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Mysticrealm, I couldn't resist posting this for you, lol.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Caddy said:


> Thanks Michelle, I just got a new shampoo & conditioner that I ordered called K9, and I've been using Coat Handler. What is your thoughts on those?


I haven't used the K9 stuff but Asher gets diluted Coat Handler every bath, no rinsing. I've been using CC stuff (since I got a couple free samples) lately for baths.



Caddy said:


> Mysticrealm, I couldn't resist posting this for you, lol.


Yup, that's pretty much how it is!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Ranger said:


> Asaah is very beautiful!


Thank you, I think she is too (although I might be a little biased :smile


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Mysticrealm said:


> I haven't used the K9 stuff but Asher gets diluted Coat Handler every bath, no rinsing. I've been using CC stuff (since I got a couple free samples) lately for baths.
> 
> You don't rinse the conditioner out at all mysticrealm? I use to rinse the conditioner really good, but since Arreau suggested leaving more in than you rinse out, I've been doing that. I liked the coat handler but thought I'd try cc, but when I placed my order she talked me into trying the k9.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes, I don't rinse at all. My breeder taught me that and I've been doing it since I got him, every bath except the bath before a show (so that it doesn't weigh down his hair at all)


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Definitely going to try that, thanks.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Caddy said:


> Mysticrealm said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't used the K9 stuff but Asher gets diluted Coat Handler every bath, no rinsing. I've been using CC stuff (since I got a couple free samples) lately for baths.
> ...


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Caddy said:


> Mysticrealm, I couldn't resist posting this for you, lol.


Haha especially since it's been-30 celcius here with wind chill of-40!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Itzaclip, I'm liking the k9 so far, I'm using the aloe shampoo, conditioner and spray mist. I purchased from Tybrushe (first time ordering there) and they were pretty fast. Do you also leave the conditioner in or rinse it out?


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Caddy said:


> Itzaclip, I'm liking the k9 so far, I'm using the aloe shampoo, conditioner and spray mist. I purchased from Tybrushe (first time ordering there) and they were pretty fast. Do you also leave the conditioner in or rinse it out?


I rinse out the conditioner, but leave in the spray nano mist. The keratin line is my absolute favorite. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Caddy said:


> Itzaclip, I'm liking the k9 so far, I'm using the aloe shampoo, conditioner and spray mist. I purchased from Tybrushe (first time ordering there) and they were pretty fast. Do you also leave the conditioner in or rinse it out?


Oh and I own Canadian grooming distributer ( in Alberta Canada) wth free shipping on orders over$100 in Canada. So let me know if you want more k9 that it's you ( I won't know your real name) and I will do something special for you. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

